# Word 2002 only runs in Safe Mode



## Sweetbeba (Apr 23, 2008)

Inexplicably MS Word 2002 decided it will run only in Safe Mode.
I did detect and repair, no good. Uninstalled the entire MS Office XP Pro, turned computer off, restarted and reinstalled MS Office XP Pro. Still only runs in Safe Mode. Checked to see what might be disabled - it says nothing is disabled. 


I am unskilled beyond this and need step by step directions to set it all right again. 

Thanks so much for your help!

Patricia, "sweetbeba"


----------



## eZSk (May 12, 2008)

Got the same problem as you a few days ago, so just gonna bump this post instead of starting a new one (and if its not the same issue then I'm sorry for thread hijacking). I'm using Microsoft Office XP Standard 2002 (Not pro), but our issues seemed very similar.


Tried to reinstall and use the repair tool, but Word still refuse to start in anything other then safe mode. Like it stores some sort of info file that is not removed in the uninstall process, and is not overwritten in the install process.


I also tried to do as adviced here: (http://wordprocessing.about.com/od/troubleshootin1/qt/safemode.htm)
And found out that I for some reason dont have the Normal.dot template. And Word doesnt seem to make one at startup. Gues this could be the problem. In which case I wonder how I fix it.


But incase thats not the issue I'm just going to quote what the computer tells me when I try to run Word (not an english version of Word, so its translated):

1) Get the "An issue has occured and Microsoft Word needs to be closed" box (The one you get when any application crash, and you can send an error report). I tick the "Restore my work and restart Word", and send error report.

2) Word tries to restore my documents (not really sure why it does it since, I didnt close word in the wrong way).

3) Get a box saying word was not started correctly the last time, and it suggests I start word in safe mode to help locate and repair the startup problem. So I start in safe mode.

4) It starts up fine in safe mode. So I go to the "Help" tab and start the "Find and Repair" command. I tick both restore shortcuts, and tells it to remove my own settings and reset to defult.

5) The "Find and Repair" program restores register keys and says that all settints have been returned to standard. Then it starts some sort of reinstallation of Office XP Standard.

6) So, I reopen word again, and the issue is still there. So just guesing its not register related, or have anything to do with settings.


If needed I could take screenshots of the error report that comes up at first. But its huge, (and I can't copy its content). So would like to know if its possible to get its content copied in another way then screenshots.


----------



## Sweetbeba (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi -- Sweetbeba here.

I found this "Tech Tip" and it worked to fix my "runs only in Safe Mode" problem -- I'll post it here in case it helps someone else!


TECH TIP: Fixing your Normal.dot


What in the world is Normal.dot (prounounced Normal dot dot)?



Every time you open Microsoft Word, you go to a blank page. That blank page is called Normal.dot. If you ever open Microsoft Word, and you don’t get a blank page, then your Normal.dot file has somehow been changed. Somehow, it got saved with information in it – hmmmm.



OK – so, how do you get rid of that page and get back to a blank page. You simply have to delete your Normal.dot file. The next time you start Microsoft Word, you will have a blank page.



So how do you delete the Normal.dot file. Here are some simple steps to deleting it.



1. Double click on My Computer.

2. Click on the Tools menu in the top menu bar.

3. Click on Folder Options...

4. Click on the View Tab

5. Click on the little button next to "Show hidden files and folders" (in the Advanced Settings box)

6. Click OK.

7. Double click on Local Disk (C

8. Double click on the Documents and Settings folder

9. Double click on the folder with your user name

10. Double click on Application Data. (That folder will be dimmed)

11. Double click on the Microsoft folder.

12. Double click on the Templates folder.

13. Right click on the Normal.dot file and delete it

14. Now you need to hide your hidden folders again

15. Click on the Tools menu in the top menu bar.

16. Click on Folder Options...

17. Click on the View tab.

18. Click on the little button next to "Do not show hidden files and folders" (in the Advanced Settings box)

19. Click on OK.

20. Close all the open windows and you are done!



That's it when you start Word again, you will have a new blank document - a new Normal.dot.


----------



## eZSk (May 12, 2008)

That actually worked. Thanks.

Just small heads up to anyone using a norwegian system. I atleast had both a template folder (that was empty). And another one called "Maler", which is where you should find your normal.dot file.


----------



## Sweetbeba (Apr 23, 2008)

Happy to help someone out for a change! I'm usually on the receiving end of the kindnesses.

Interesting that a Norwegian system is a bit different. 

If anyone wants to visit the site where that "tech tip" was posted
here it is:

http://www.marshalladulteducation.org/techtips.htm


Patricia, "Sweetbeba"


----------

